# Rainshadow Blanks



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

I built 2 rods a couple of years ago with a rainshadow blanks that broke the first time I fished with it while setting the hook (both mag bass 7ft heavy - both clean break in the middle). I am not sure if the blanks were defective or if my guide spacing wan incorrect (used same for both rods). I want to build another rod but am hesitant about purchasing another Rainshadow. Anyone have any opinions about Rainshadow blanks? I am interested in purchashing model IP845 but need another opinion befor ei pull the trigger. Any thoughts? 

Also, I had double foot REC recoil guides on my previous rods and am looking to have spiral wrapped guides on my new custom rod. Any thoughts on using double foot casting guides for a spiral wrap rod OR should I get single foot guides for the spiral wrap?

Thanks!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I use Rainshadow blanks for most of my builds. I also fish with rainshadows. I have never had a failure of any kind. In my opinion Rainshadow is the best blank you can buy for the money. As far as using double foot guides on a spiral, it's your rod build it any way you want. The only downside is a little extra weight. I build as light as possible because I am old and weak and after about 6 or 8 hrs of chunkin' I am tired.
Pat


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree with Pat. I've never heard of anyone having problems with the Rainshadows. Especially breaking right in the middle. You may check to make sure you wern't wrapping your guides on so tight that the feet crushed into the blank and created a weak spot. For spiraling recoils, I use double foot for the first 3 and then transition to single foot. I wouldn't think twice to use all singles though. I wouldn't use all doubles because I think it's a little overkill, especially on a spiral wrap. The IP845 should be a nice setup. Like Pat said, really great rods, especially for the price.


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

I appreciate the input from both of you. With regards to the two broken rods, the break point was clean in the middle between guides which made me wonder if the guides weren't spaced correctly and created a stress or weak point in the blank. In your opinion, with the double foot guides, will they severly impact the action of the blank with the spiral wrap set up. The added weight doen't bother me at all. Since I have the guides from my previous rod I wanted to use them again to save buying new ones (specificall single foots).

Thanks.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with the other gents. I build exclusively on the RS line and have only had one break near the tip. Excellant blanks for the price. E-mail one of the Batson brothers and they will take care of you. I just got a XSB822.5-TC in the mail yesterday, that is one sweet blank. TC color is great the the weight is next to nothing. Build on the RS and don't look back.

Pods


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I would not say that double foot would severely affect the action. The recoils are flexible enough that it shouldn't make much of a difference. If you like 'em, roll with 'em!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Rainshadow has a pretty good product. I wouldn't hesitate. Great stuff for the money......A break midway is alittle troublesome ,but two, now that is rare. My first thought would be high-sticking but not in the mid point. MB's are pretty mean blanks so I would think guides would have to be wayy off to stress enough for failure, or your bass are way to big. Hard to explain, just don't copy guidespacing from any other rod.(Kerry) Batson(Rainshadow) is currently putting together a website with recipes for different blanks showing recommended spacing and components that are matched to the application/blank. Scroll a little way down this board and see the post "New Batson Rod recipe now online " I dont know if he's gotten to the MB'S or IP's yet but that is a good starting point. You should still do your own static deflection test or some other method of effictively spacing the guides for your preferences. I like the Static deflection method but to each his own. The IP 843,844,845 are great blanks. Good luck,,,Jim


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have made a few of those rods for offshore duty and they worked fine and are still in good shape after a couple of years. I would not hesitate to build more.

Pat, I get tired too so I am down to fishing from the bank and sitting in a chair while casting.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ellis, you stinkbait fishing son-of-a gun! What's up w/ fishing the freshwater? Those aren't hardheads are they? LOL! Ditto on the Rainshadows...only built on the RX7s, but no failures that I know of.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

We don't need no stinking stink bait; we used worms.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I now have many Rainshadow blanks for both Fresh and Saltwater. Never had a problem. If you still have the broken blanks I am sure Bill and Karry would love to see them and maybe figure out what happened. They really stand by their stuff.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I recieved a pm from another 2cooler regarding this and he brought up a very good point. I myself have heard of this a few times but never seen it.:::: If you were using braid, and had a fish strike up close, couple that with a hard hookset and that could spell trouble. With a decent fish charging away in the opposite direction, and a short lead of braid (little or no shock absorbing potential) and a hard hookset, there is only one link that will absorb any shock. Unfortunately all that energy could be compounding at the center of your blank. I'm no blank engineer, just some thoughts.Like Doc says, Karry and Bill Batson both post here so I'm sure they'd be interested as well.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I am putting in an order for blanks next week. If I can hook you up, let me know.

Charlie
979-864-9356


----------



## Rainshadow (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all Karry Here

My first thought would be damaged in transit. You would be surprised, well probably not sometimes our tubes slide out the back of the truck from time to time and they slam that big old UPS truck door on them. You would not necessarily see the tube damaged but a mark on the tube would be viewable. 

What does not happen very often to the best of my knowledge is broken mag bass blanks, they are as tuff as they come. Make sure you send them back for warranty if in fact they are Rainshadows, kind of surprised you have not already done so. All of our blanks come with a warranty card and decal telling you this is a true Rainshadow/Batson products tested and inspected for quality you can count on! 

Tight threads and Tight Lines my friends time to go Field Testing


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm with Karry on this one. Had to be some sort of damage occuring to the rods prior to use. Either the blanks durring shipment or rods in transit. Rigged jig heads or sinkers smacking the blanks repeadedly can and does cause unseen wall damage.

Not saying that the rods were abused but abuse is statisticly the biggest reason for blank failure.

I watched my sister snap a Shikari popping rod I built clean in half on a hard hook set and came to find out that the rod had been pinched in a door jam a few weeks prior. No visable dammage after the door pinch but it was there none the less.

Generaly, clean breaks are indicaters of a pre-existing condition and or mis-use. Design or manufacture defects generaly show with splintering/spliting


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for your post Karry. I actually spoke to Adam in your office on Friday morning and sent it in that afternoon. I am not sure what happened, but you will see the clean break. I am interested in another blank, IP845, rather than another mag bass blank. I look forward to getting the next blank and building a solid rod. Thanks also to Chunkn Charlie for the offer.

Happy fishing everyone, I really appreciate all of your input...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If they both broke in the middle and you got them at the same time, I'd bet they where "bruised" when they got shipped. I've had it happen before. If a cardboard tube has as much as a slight dent in it, look you blanks over VERY carefully for any tiny crushed areas. They can be really hard to spot until the first time you set a hook. 

Another possibility is if the rod broke in the middle right at or under a guide foot, you may be using enough thread tension to crush the guide foot into the blank. I always under wrapped my guides to give them a little cushion and never had a problem myself. 

I'd blame the shipper unless I could ID some fault of my own.

If your "killer" hook set was into a stump with spider wire line, that might be another problem. (-:}


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

These days I make a point of loading a blank really hard BEFORE I build on it.
I don't know if my blood pressure could take doing a 50 hour weave and seeing it snap the first time I hooked a fish sad4sm


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

OwenD said:


> These days I make a point of loading a blank really hard BEFORE I build on it.
> I don't know if my blood pressure could take doing a 50 hour weave and seeing it snap the first time I hooked a fish sad4sm


Great idea.


----------

